# Phantom Pregnancy?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anybody any experience of a phantom pregnancy (obviously your V), since Ruby's first proper heat her teats have grown quite large and not gone down at all. I'm 99.9999% sure that no intact dog got to her, but wondering if she's maybe having a phantom. She's not showing any other parenting instincts that I'm aware of, but she's the first female dog I've had, so not really sure what to be looking for.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

How long have her memory glands been swollen, and how long is it after her season ended> You say she doesn't show any "parenting signs" - does she nest - eg keep her favorite toy with her all the time and keep it in her bed with her, or dig in that immacualte lawn of yours? Those are classic signs of phantom pregnacy. 

I had a Dane years a go who had a phantom pregnacy after every season. If it is a phantom the vet can inject her to stop it, but they will probably suggest you get her spayed, as they tend to have one after every season.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks HM, no she doesn't do any nesting , digging or snuggling her toys. it's just her nipples that are larger than pre-heat not actually her boobs. I am going to get her spayed within the next couple of months though, when she's mid way between heats


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't jump on spaying her if your not ready to. Out of 3 heat cycles my female did this once. No intervention from the vet and they went down on their own.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I know it's not the same but I had an English pointer and she had phantom pregnancy a few times. Though she digged up the whole garden and kept carrying around her toys too. But in time it went away without us doing anything about it. :


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.scwbitchwear.com/

If in doubt she could wear bitchwear from the above company. 8)

Make sure your speakers are on to enjoy the accompaning music.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This picture of June was posted on a hunting forum after she went shopping with my daughter. The breeder saw it and posted " What have you done to that field bred puppy?"


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I gotta get me a V girl as well... they are so pretty :-*


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, My 15 month V's teats were the same and they gradually got bigger. In the last few days they started leaking slightly and the surrounding area become a little swollen. This morning she was due to have a spay operation and was diagnosed with having a phantom pregnancy (which explains the big hole in the lawn : ) She is now on Galastop to dry up the lactation and then we will sort out the planned spay op. The vet advised that holding off on the spaying at this point was best as it could otherwise prolong the phantom symptoms if we went ahead.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what do you think about Roobies Boobies, do they look large?


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

HAHAHA...

I feel i am going to set myself up here if I comment :

Hmmmmmm.......That is exactly how Alba's were before the meds :-[


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh she's lovely harrigab - so cute. I hope my wirehired looks as cute as her when he is that age.

It looks to me like her mammory (sp) glands are swollen as well. They'll all go down, it just takes time. Glad she hasn't been digging a nest in that lawn of yours


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Did Ruby end up having a phantom pregnancy?


It's been 6 weeks today since Luna first went into heat. The swelling in her vulva and her nipples never really went down and just last night we noticed what appears to be fluid building up under her skin by her nipples. I'm assuming that's the beginnings of lactation? 

During her heat she was not exposed to any other dogs so she can't be pregnant. Though, she did accidentally tie with our neutered male. 

If this is the makings of a phantom pregnancy, does anyone know what we can expect next? I haven't noticed any new nesting behavior (she's always been a digger and she carries toys around often anyway), but I'm assuming that would come in a couple of weeks? 

I've been so worried this would happen that I swear I somehow caused it to happen! I know it's not the end of the world but it's going to break my heart if I see her nesting and caring for her toys instead of real babies. 

Has anyone been through this?


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

OMG Texas Red, my Riley could be your baby's twin right down to the eye color!! Awesome pic!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley is going through a bit of a phantom pregnancy as well! The area around her nipples is a little swollen and her lady parts are still a bit swollen. She was never exposed to any intact males or had any ties with neutered males. I assume it will go away in a little while.

harrigab - How long did it take for Ruby to return to normal?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Emily1970 said:


> OMG Texas Red, my Riley could be your baby's twin right down to the eye color!! Awesome pic!


Sorry I just saw this. Riley must be one good looking V then.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our Skyy just went through the phantom pregnancy (following her spay surgery).

She started lactating a few days after the surgery, was extremely aggressive to Max and our 2 cats. She chose a toy and was constantly carrying it around, it was heartbreaking to see her treating this toy like a baby...

It has been a little over 2 weeks and she is finally returning back to normal.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

threefsh, sorry to hear Riley appears to be going through this too.

Skyymax, sorry to hear about Skyy too and glad to hear it's over. I'm hoping this will only be about 2 weeks or so for Luna (and Riley too).

Did Skyy have a heat cycle before her spaying? I'm just curious because I'm wondering if we can expect this to possibly happen again when we spay Luna in the fall. Thanks.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Flynnandlunasmom - Skyy was spayed shortly after her heat cycle. 

The vet did not mention that she should be spayed in between cycles (I found this out after the fact). When I asked the vet when we should schedule a surgery, he said she will be in season for about 3 weeks, but wait 4 weeks " just to make sure" and call to schedule a surgery.

I am just happy Skyy is returning back to normal!


----------

